# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  JK Brake Pads

## BlackDiamond

Dynatrac is sucking the big egg right now.  After 3 phone call messages and 3 emails that went un answered, Facebook finally found a warm body.  COVID help situations and booming business, its easier to just not answer people.   Anyway, replacing their big-brakes-brake pads that I thought I would rebuy their pads.   No luck there.   

Reading about carbon fiber ceramic performing better on off-road 37 tire kind of vehicles.  Like the Power Stop Z36.   Any history or thoughts or suggestions from this crowd?

----------


## FSHJNKY

> Dynatrac is sucking the big egg right now.  After 3 phone call messages and 3 emails that went un answered, Facebook finally found a warm body.  COVID help situations and booming business, its easier to just not answer people.   Anyway, replacing their big-brakes-brake pads that I thought I would rebuy their pads.   No luck there.   
> 
> Reading about carbon fiber ceramic performing better on off-road 37 tire kind of vehicles.  Like the Power Stop Z36.   Any history or thoughts or suggestions from this crowd?


I have they Dynatrac big brake kit as well. I tried to get their pads from Northridge in the past, which is where I originally bought the kit. They took too long to get to me so I just went with pads from the local parts store. The pads lasted a good amount of time. I haven't used ceramic to be able to give you info on that, but I seem to get a lot of noise no matter what pads I use. I am interested to hear how the Z36 pads perform for you.

----------


## BlackDiamond

> I have they Dynatrac big brake kit as well. I tried to get their pads from Northridge in the past, which is where I originally bought the kit. They took too long to get to me so I just went with pads from the local parts store. The pads lasted a good amount of time. I haven't used ceramic to be able to give you info on that, but I seem to get a lot of noise no matter what pads I use. I am interested to hear how the Z36 pads perform for you.


It is happening soon, will keep you posted.

----------


## BlackDiamond

> It is happening soon, will keep you posted.


Looked on these forum pages, found the sponsors, called and said... you support this forum, I want to buy from you....and, Asked if they would ship me the power stop z36 pads.   Two different sanel napa guys, I got the..... order off the corporate site.   So... I just got them Friday. I will get them on this week and let you know how,they feel.  :-)

----------

